
China still having trouble staffing up its mega-telescope - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/china-still-having-trouble-staffing-up-its-mega-telescope/
======
zunzun
There would be no need to staff researchers and scientists if the true purpose
is to monitor atmospheric scattering of satellite communications.

